# vibration and clicking in crankset



## 280z1975 (Oct 2, 2008)

Check that the crank bolts are tight ... also check that the Bottom bracket bearings are ok. A broken one can lead to both vibration and clicking. 

Can you move the cranks side to side at all? do they spin smoothly?


----------



## Tm PV1 (Jun 5, 2010)

David, I'm not sure what you are talking about. HEB stands for hybrid electric bicycle, like a pedal bicycle. It doesn't have an ICE

I have checked the crank bolts, they're tight. I would suspect a broken bearing, because if I don't put pressure on the pedals, but just pedal with the back wheel off the ground, the vibration and clicking are gone. They don't move side-to-side at all. I kept checking the derailleur because it felt exactly like the gears weren't' lined up correctly, but they are. Could crushed limestone do this because it started after I rode it on a bike trail?


----------



## 280z1975 (Oct 2, 2008)

Tm PV1 said:


> David, I'm not sure what you are talking about. HEB stands for hybrid electric bicycle, like a pedal bicycle. It doesn't have an ICE
> 
> I have checked the crank bolts, they're tight. I would suspect a broken bearing, because if I don't put pressure on the pedals, but just pedal with the back wheel off the ground, the vibration and clicking are gone. They don't move side-to-side at all. I kept checking the derailleur because it felt exactly like the gears weren't' lined up correctly, but they are. Could crushed limestone do this because it started after I rode it on a bike trail?


I would take your bike to your LBS (Local Bike Shop). One that is recommended by others as having a good mechanic. I've been in the cycling world for over 15 years now (I was a professional for three of those) and to diagnose a "click and vibration" over the internet is quite hard. Make friends with a good mechanic at an LBS as they will be invaluable. Also remember an 8 dollar 6-pack of beer can pay for it self several times over. At 1000 miles it's due for a good once over to check everything is as it should be.


----------



## Tm PV1 (Jun 5, 2010)

That's what I figured. 1,000 miles is quite a distance. There's a good shop nearby, so whenever I get a chance, I'll take it and have them look at it. Thanks for your help.


----------

